# Ann



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey Ann..

From one tax preparer to another....HAPPY AFTER TAX SEASON!!!!!

Just thought about you..

I apologize for hijacking the topic; I now return you to your regular programming..lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay for all of our tax professionals!  (My bro is a CPA with a tax preparation business.)

Party!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Same to you Suzs. . .and to your brother Betsy.

Here's what I bought myself in celebration: 

(AND. . . it looks like the price dropped by $50 between my ordering it and my linking just now. . .only a matter of days, so I'm going to ask for a rebate.  )


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Awww..thanks Betsy!  This has been one heck of a year; haven't seen one like this since I started (back when the tax collectors counted your camels)!! Now just get us through the Oct 15th procrastinators, and we get to start all over again..

Oops..gotta run; have a date with Mr. Bailey's... 

PS...Nice, Ann!!! Mine was my Kindle Fire HD 8.9...love it!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

And I just got an email that they are going to credit me the $50. . .yay! 

As to the 'tone' of the season. . . . . . I didn't find it too much different from usual. . .except it got a bit of a late start due to the late legislation.

AND we kept having people come in and ask if the deadline was extended.. We'd tell them it wasn't and they'd say, "but I heard that it was." What do you say to that?  You asked a question of me -- the expert; I answered; and you tell me I'm wrong.  The mind boggles.

Or when they ask if something is taxable and you say yes and they say, "I thought it wasn't" or "are you sure?".

It _does_ get old after a while.  Especially when the 'stupid question askers' are interrupting you from finishing work for a good, paying client! 

But I digress: Enjoy your new Fire!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

Ann,

My dad was a CPA and worked for the Commonwealth of Pa for 45 years.  When he retired he was the coordinator for AARP's tax program for 3 counties in Central Pa.  He coordinated the program for about 10 - 12 years.  It's where he met the woman who later became my beloved step-mom.  She was a retired accountant who worked with AARP's program after she retired.


----------



## doktorjay (Apr 22, 2013)

Hijacking well done guys.


----------

